# Eight train cars derail near Coal Creek Canyon



## DET63 (Dec 12, 2009)

> POSTED: 12/11/2009 01:00:00 AM MST
> Investigators aren't yet sure what caused eight rail cars to derail Thursday morning, sending one crashing onto Colorado 72 with another tumbling close to a state highway department building and crews.
> 
> 
> ...


More


----------

